# Random Background Check and Account DeActivated



## adamster (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello,

I have been driving with Uber for about 2 years now, more than 4k rides. Yesterday, when I tried to sign on , it said they needed to do my background check, and asked for my social. I provided. Then it wouldn't let me sign on by saying my account has not been activated yet. So I emailed uber and asked what was going on. They said I did not pass the background check. Now in the last two years, not much have changed in my background except I moved into a new house. I also looked at the copy of the background check and everything looks fine. So now they are not answering my emails asking for an explaination, henceforth I can't drive. Any advise? When I log into my account on the web it says waitlisted


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Do you have a local office? Start there.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You said "everything looks fine" with your background check, but seemed to leave open the possibility that there's something in your background that wasn't reflected in that check. Is there something you might be worried about?


----------



## adamster (Mar 18, 2016)

None at all. I looked at the background check and by everything looks fine i mean there is no misinformation or error in there. My background check is basically the same as it was 2 years ago when i started with uber except for address change


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

adamster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been driving with Uber for about 2 years now, more than 4k rides. Yesterday, when I tried to sign on , it said they needed to do my background check, and asked for my social. I provided. Then it wouldn't let me sign on by saying my account has not been activated yet. So I emailed uber and asked what was going on. They said I did not pass the background check. Now in the last two years, not much have changed in my background except I moved into a new house. I also looked at the copy of the background check and everything looks fine. So now they are not answering my emails asking for an explaination, henceforth I can't drive. Any advise? When I log into my account on the web it says waitlisted


same thing happened to me.


----------



## DrivinMiami (Jan 20, 2015)

Same thing is currently happening to me too.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Do you absolutely have nothing on your background that should raise a red flag? Perhaps they are rerunning your background check and it will take time for them to approve it or not.


----------



## DrivinMiami (Jan 20, 2015)

OneDay said:


> Do you absolutely have nothing on your background that should raise a red flag? Perhaps they are rerunning your background check and it will take time for them to approve it or not.


Completely clean...just them being stupid as ****.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Then hopefully it will just take a little bit of time.


----------



## DrivinMiami (Jan 20, 2015)

I can only hope so


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Please let us know how it goes


----------



## UberVB (Aug 5, 2015)

Forcing out another 20% driver perhaps?


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't see why they would do that. They are already losing ground to Lyft enough as it is.


----------



## UberVB (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think they are losing as much ground as a whole as people think they are. This is group is just a little percentage of the driver base. I think they want to see everyone at 25 or 28 % . Pretty sure even in their highest turnover market they are signing up more new drivers than they are losing. I could be wrong.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Do you drive for Lyft as well or where you rejected by them because of the background check?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

In my market they have definitely lost drivers since the rate cuts. Way more surges and frequent complaints of the inability to get a ride at all. My new check went through quickly


----------



## UberVB (Aug 5, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> In my market they have definitely lost drivers since the rate cuts. Way more surges and frequent complaints of the inability to get a ride at all. My new check went through quickly


I imagine it's probably dead when Radford and Va Tech are out.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup but I won't drive to Radford for a pickup regardless and it surged often here over spring break anyway. We're really lacking drivers now but with these rates it's stupid to come down from Roanoke and the drivers know it


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

UberVB said:


> I don't think they are losing as much ground as a whole as people think they are. This is group is just a little percentage of the driver base. I think they want to see everyone at 25 or 28 % . Pretty sure even in their highest turnover market they are signing up more new drivers than they are losing. I could be wrong.


You might be wrong. In New Jersey they had lowered the driver referral fee to $100 from $300 for the last couple of months. Just tonight they cranked it back up to $300. They had dropped rates from $1.10/mile to $0.85/mile in January and since then I've seen a lot less cars online.


----------



## tryingtodrive (Mar 23, 2016)

adamster, you are right, something is wrong with Uber and Checkr. I have been trying to sign up as a new driver since 3/11/12. I filled out all paperwork, provided proof of insurance, registration, etc. and got my car inspected. On 3/19 I received a text from Uber with a link called "laststep" to complete my application. The link took me to the same social security number page you received asking for authorization to perform a background check. I contacted Uber telling them I already authorized a background check. The rep said to just ignore the message, everything was fine, just waiting on the background to complete. I went to the checkr status page and it said the report was complete and I requested a copy. Everything is clean. I have never had a ticket, an accident, no criminal history, home owner, lived in the same place for 9 years, credit score 785, brand new BMW 328i for Uber Select. Every morning at 9:06 AM, I receive the same "laststep" text from Uber requesting authorization for a background check. Uber is now telling me that Checkr has completed only one phase of the report and that they are waiting for the remaining phases. Why then, do they keep asking me to authorize a background check daily. They have a system problem and they are covering it up.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I got the same e-mail but it was ultimately because my auto insurance was expiring in 2 weeks...LOL


THANKS, UBER!

UBER ON!


----------



## Sasisusan (Aug 13, 2015)

*Same thing happened to me, I drove for over a year maintaining high ratings and riders who enjoyed riding with me then bam my account is off, It appears my background check came back showing a trespassing felony charge from 7yrs ago which is incorrect, Checkr found there mistake when they compared my first background check to the second and are now running it again, meanwhile it's been almost 3 weeks without work . I'm a bit worried because Checkr is known to make numerous repeated mistakes. I hope this gets straightened out soon *


----------

